
Music's New Gatekeepers: Apple and Silicon Valley - domp
http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB117340340327331757-aqC21fdikWTyQ_8Wq0nkNv4l5j4_20070407.html?mod=tff_main_tff_top
======
mynameishere
The music business, huh?

Finally, we're going to start roping in the chicks! Just like back in the
FORTRAN days!

